#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Камма и Сутра

## Сигизмунд

Скажите, как вышло что камма - это половое влечение, сексуальное желание и т.д., причем самое эгоистичное? Какая связь с той каммой, которую называют "карма"? Это одно и то же слово?

Посторонний человек зайдет на форум, посмотрит что мы тут общаемся про камму и сутры... сутры и камму... кама..сутра.. Что-нибудь не то подумает.

----------


## sergey

Здравствуйте, Remesnik.



> камма - это половое влечение, сексуальное желание и т.д.,


Не "камма", "кама".

Вот, из словаря на сайте "Колесо Дхаммы"
http://www.dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.htm#0.K|outline

kāma м., ср. чувственность, чувственное желание, чувственное удовольствие

kamma ср. действие, поступок, карма (намерения, воплощенные в поступках)

----------


## Svarog

> Скажите, как вышло что камма - это половое влечение, сексуальное желание и т.д., причем самое эгоистичное? Какая связь с той каммой, которую называют "карма"? Это одно и то же слово?
> 
> Посторонний человек зайдет на форум, посмотрит что мы тут общаемся про камму и сутры... сутры и камму... кама..сутра.. Что-нибудь не то подумает.


"А Вы о чем подумали?" (с)
 :Wink: 

Карма (санскр); Камма (пали)
Сутра (санскр); Сутта (пали).

----------


## AlexMF

> Здравствуйте, Remesnik.
> 
> Не "камма", "кама".
> 
> Вот, из словаря на сайте "Колесо Дхаммы"
> http://www.dhamma.ru/paali/slovar.htm#0.K|outline
> 
> kāma м., ср. чувственность, чувственное желание, чувственное удовольствие
> 
> kamma ср. действие, поступок, карма (намерения, воплощенные в поступках)


Абсолютно верно.
Каам, каам-ма, กาม (т.е. с долгим "а") - желание, страсть, вожделение, похоть.
Каам-ма-кхун - объякт восприятия.
Каам-ма-чан(т) - удовлетворение от 5-ти восприятий (формы, звука, запаха, вкуса, осязания).
Каам-ма тан-ха - желание получить удовлетворение от 5-ти восприятий.
Каам-ма тхеп - бог любви.
Каам-ма ра-кха - сладострастие, чувственность.

Кам, кам-ма, กรรม (с коротким "а") - камма, карма, действие, поступок, воплощенные в поступках намерения.

----------

